# CPCO Exam? - I'm wondering if anyone



## alwolfgram (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone who has taken the CPCO Exam would be willing to share their thoughts/experiences.  I'm taking it this weekend and am curious to see what others experiences have been.  Thanks!


----------



## eeh (Jun 10, 2011)

Let us know how the Compliance Exam is?  I will be starting a graduate compliance specialist certificate program in the fall.  So, I will eventually be taking that exam as well.

Thanks

Ellen


----------



## alwolfgram (Jun 10, 2011)

That certificate program sounds challenging, good luck.  

I will post back about the exam.  I'm not nervous to take it, I'm just curious as to how they've structured the questions.  There is not a study guide guide or sample test yet, so there's no way to see what we're all jumping into at this point - which might actually be a benefit.

Amy


----------



## luannw7 (Jun 13, 2011)

*CPCO exam*

What resources did you use for the exam??


----------



## alwolfgram (Jun 14, 2011)

I utilized that long list of resources AAPC has posted as 'study materials'.  I'm not sure if that list will go away once the official study guide is published, so I'd encourage anyone planning to take the exam in the future to print/save that list of reference materials just in case.    

I ended up creating a binder with the materials I thought I would need for the test, printed from that reference list.  I also went through the breakout of questions (36 questions on this, 8 on this, etc) and made sure I had info on those topics in my binder.  Unless you have excellent recall and have all the nuances of all the laws and regulations memorized, for anyone taking the test at this time I think that's about the best way to go.  

To study, I mostly concentrated on the areas where I was least familiar, and spent less time on the other things.  Really I wanted to be familiar with my materials, and know where my references were/what was in them.  In the end I found myself relying heavily on several references because they were multi-purpose, but I think I used everything I took into the test.


----------



## luannw7 (Jun 14, 2011)

*CPCO exam*

I proctored an exam last week and in the procters instructions, it said the* AAPC reference material and the HCCA Manuaul was not allowed to use for the exam! So that is why I had reached out to you? You took the exam last year, so maybe this is soemthing new. I know of no other references that I could use if not those 2??? I emailed AAPC to find out what books others used. I was planning on bringing my binder that I made up using the printed references as you did...............Bummer!! Did you need the entire 5 hrs and 40 minutes???*


----------



## alwolfgram (Jun 14, 2011)

I just took the test this weekend, on Saturday actually.  It took me about 4 hours, and I did take time to look up answers.  I was very familiar with my materials, and I knew where everything was in my binder, everything was labeled, etc.  If I hadn't been that organized I think it would have taken me longer.  I don't have my results yet, it takes 5-10 days.

I actually emailed the AAPC specifically to ask if that list of references was considered the 'study guide' or not.  The email I got back said that no, it was not, and that it was fine to print off anything on that list and take it in to the test.  The only thing I couldn't have was the 'official' study guide (which doesn't exist yet) and the HCCA manual (which I don't have and never looked at).  

When I got my pre-exam confirmation email from my exam proctor, I emailed her and asked if she had proctored the CPCO exam before, and asked if she had any questions about what materials were ok to bring in.  I didn't want to show up on test day and have an issue.  My proctor was not familiar with the CPCO, this was her first time proctoring it, so at her request I forwarded the email I had received from AAPC saying that my materials were ok.  My proctor did a little research, and all was well.  

Amy


----------



## luannw7 (Jun 14, 2011)

*CPCO exam*

Good luck. I so hope you passed! Who did you contact at AAPC regarding the print outs??
thanks so much for your time! I appreciate your help.
LuAnn


----------



## alwolfgram (Jun 14, 2011)

I emailed the question to the general AAPC question section on their website (info@aapc.com).  The reply I got back was from a representative in the Customer Service Department.


----------



## 2bluestarmom (Jun 17, 2011)

*cpco*

Hi folks! I'm planning on taking this exam in late July. Was trying for Austin but told it's full. ;-(   Question, I didn't see anyone who took this exam respond yet as to 1. difficutly 2. what materials we can "officially" bring for the exam. 

Anyone have any of this info?  Also, anyone know how many CPCO's are now officially credited and what the job opportunities are? This is such a new Certification that I don't find any postings online for this position.

I'm also wondering how to go about proctoring for my area near San Antonio. I have not been able to find anyone holding exams in our area. 
Thank you


----------



## alwolfgram (Jun 17, 2011)

I just took the exam last weekend and just got my notice on the AAPC website that I passed!  Whew!  

I think the best advice at this point is probably to ask the AAPC about the materials you want to take in to the exam, and get their reply in writing so you can show your exam proctor.  That's what I did, because the direction is really unclear as to what is ok/not ok.  I think this will probably be the case until the actual study guide comes out and/or until they get at least 1 year of this test under their belt.

As for level of difficulty, I won't lie, its not a cakewalk.  They are not kidding when they say it requires broad knowledge of the field of compliance.  

I can't really speak to what job opportunities this will create as I have been actively working in the field for some time now.  

Hope that helps,

Amy


----------



## 2bluestarmom (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats Amy!!! I'm happy for you! I just took a pre exam and feel pretty good.  You are correct, you have to know the info.  I will heed your advice. Thank you for responding.


----------



## luannw7 (Jun 24, 2011)

*CPCO exam*

Your local chapter and its officers should be offering exams and the proctering or local CPC-I instructors. The other questions regarding how many CPCOs are there nationally and job opportunities, you might check with National. 
I am planning to sit for the exam before year end. As far as materials see above.
LuAnn Weis, MPA,CPC,CPC-H


----------



## 2bluestarmom (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you much! Good luck to you.


----------



## candiceibarra (Jun 25, 2011)

I took the exam and passed... I also took a boot camp that helped me a lot..... Hope you all pass


----------



## 2bluestarmom (Jun 25, 2011)

candiceibarra said:


> I took the exam and passed... I also took a boot camp that helped me a lot..... Hope you all pass



Thank you! Was there much on coding? As far as doing the coding?


----------



## candiceibarra (Jun 26, 2011)

No coding on the test....  Remember a lot of questions regarding OIG....


----------



## RaqPCCS (Jul 29, 2011)

2bluestarmom said:


> Also, anyone know how many CPCO's are now officially credited and what the job opportunities are? This is such a new Certification that I don't find any postings online for this position.



Hi, 
I'm also interested in the number of credentialed CPCO's and the job opportunities.
Anyone have any new information?
Thanks.


----------

